# '07 MUSKIE PICTURE PAGE



## njsimonson

Let's start seeing the beasts! Put your 2007 Muskie Pics up on this thread!

I'm only starting this page because I finally got a ski worth posting. She was probably 38-40 inches or so, C&R'd on Big Detroit August 4 using an 8" glow-grey Bulldog soft plastic. Missed a follow on the 6th, but that fish was about 3/4 the size of this one.

*Let's see 'em! * (Other posters, combine your pics from other pages on here, if you get some time, and post more here!)


----------



## Madison

I dont have a lot to show for this year, but my buddies back home do..Here are a couple to enjoy..


----------



## njsimonson

This one is my brother's from last week on a 7" black bucktail with an orange blade. It taped at 41" so we're both off to a good start but have some room to climb, lucky dogg is back on the lake today thru Sunday. Oh to be in College again!


----------



## Madison

A better picture of Toenails 55 1/4 MN fish.


----------



## Shu

what a pig - nice


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Madison said:


> A better picture of Toenails 55 1/4 MN fish.


Would ya do me a favor and book a trip for us back home with your boys next year!?!?!?! I gotta get back to the land of big skees.

I was running cranks on New Johns on Sunday for walleyes and I knew I should've had a leader.... had a fish snap my 30 lb power pro like it was string....only had it on for a few seconds. :-?


----------



## schultz345

first decent muskie, just barely 40 inches. caught july 27th on Big DL


----------



## ForeverAngler

Madison said:


> A better picture of Toenails 55 1/4 MN fish.


WHAT A HOG!


----------



## weasle414

Madison said:


> A better picture of Toenails 55 1/4 MN fish.


I've caughten bigger....

...On the backs of my eyelids while I'm dreaming of fishing... That's things HUGE! I'm muskyles this year, haven't been chasking the gamefish so much since I started bowfishing. Maybe next year I'll pick up the rod & reel and catch a beast like that?


----------



## YBONES

pictured is a 42"personal best and also a 31"on the same day(no pic).One came on a 6"stalker blk perch,the other 7"crane.Both trolled up...Both released(clean fish) Caught on fathers day 07`Waneta L. Bob


----------



## lunkerlander

I caught this fish last june in Minnesota. We saw muskies everywhere that day. This one was caught in a large patch of lilly pads where there were 6-7 muskies that we could see just sitting there.

It was 54 inches long with 22 inch girth. The weight calculates to about 38lbs. It took almost 30 minutes to land on 20lb test line. It was released healthy immediately after a picture and measurement.


----------



## schultz345

thats a huge fish


----------



## USAlx50

Only got to spend one weekend all year chasing skies this year. Too much working all summer and not its hunting time. I was lucky enough to stick this 48 though.

Picture is a little awkward, I was in my boxers because the boat got blown on the rocks and I was about to jump it to try to save it like an idiot. Ended up floating over the reef with minimal issues. I wanted a picture and the fish had already been in the net for a while..


----------



## Stonegoblet

ok. it's official. I'm starting muskie fishing NOW Man those are purdy!


----------



## 2nd flight

all in one day


----------



## lunkerlander

It looks like you change your clothes as much as your lures! Nice fish!


----------



## 2nd flight

Ya it was weird, we got their around 11am and it was cold and windy, it had rained all morning, we had actually planned on getting their at daylight and since the thunder and lightning we decided against it.. But when we got up their it was still chilly and then it started raining again and then the afternoon it got sunny and decent out so I litteraly changed back and forth probably 5-6 times... It was all worth it though...


----------



## rcnut143

Heres my 45 caught in WI mid-June


----------



## njsimonson

Nice pics everyone, keep em coming!

Next year opens on my wedding date. Good thing for the fishing nuts involved that I'm getting married on Lake Vermillion, MN! 

Is anyone still getting out there? I hear late-Oct, early-Nov is good, if you can take the weather.

I managed one more ski on the first weekend in October. I threw a Poe's Jackpot from shore near our cabin, walked it a few times and saw the torpedo take off from the creek delta toward my bait as it was coming in.

The jaws broke the surface and the fish hit the lure and flipped out of the water. I've never been able to restrain myself on a bass bait, but I audibly said to myself "WAIT-1-2" And I set the hook hard putting the hind treble square in the corner of the mouth.

It was a young (dotted phase) muskie, about 30" or so. No pic b/c I worked quickly to get the treble free, but had to cut one hook on it, so I figured instead of more stress, I'd let the fish run. The Jackpot got some great battle scars from the hit and fight! I caught 3 this year. Two in the low thirties, one at forty.


----------



## schultz345

next year i'm getting that 50 or else i'm not leaving till i do


----------



## ForeverAngler

I'm making it a point to catch a good muskie before I leave for bootcamp in August next year. I need another one under my belt.


----------



## YBONES

Got out on chautauqua L couple weeks ago and managed 1 fish(32") had another follow(didn`t fig 8) and turn as i was pulling out of the water.Lessoned learned...caught a 4lb smallmouth on a magnum rapala,and spooked another ski out in front of smithboys off the point.Weather was nothing to schedule a fishing trip for,very rgh water(3-4ft`rs)(almost too much for my 16`)cold and rain off/on.Some others did well also.I did hear a few weeks before my trip a guy staying were I did had caught 2.....one was 53 the other 54".......took`em both out.........OUCH!May try one last trip to waneta this weekend before putting it up.
Bob


----------



## bear05

Madison : Where was that 55 1/4" caught?


----------



## Madison

Central MN.


----------



## drakeslayer10

i dont c why u guys wanna deal with those slimy snot rockets!


----------



## njsimonson

> i dont c why u guys wanna deal with those slimy snot rockets!


That's because you've never caught one!!! Your whole perspective on fishing changes the second you see one flash at boatside or watch it explode on your bucktail. When you hold a fish in your hands that is that big and that hard to catch, you will feel a sense of accomplishment and a rush unlike any other.

But until you do, you'll never understand.


----------



## magnum44270

my buddies from last year ice on the jig pole...38


----------



## rcnut143

thats a fatty ^^^


----------

